

Wanted: Gullible Lawyers - nickb
http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/display.php?id=2497

======
dpapathanasiou
I couldn't help but think, what if the scammer had actually gotten investors
to fund him?

With the team he'd hired, and the website and other work they'd produced (ok,
so maybe the author took some creative license with how _good_ it actually
was), how far would he have gotten?

~~~
mynameishere
"So, while News Corp bid 5 billion for the WSJ, you think you can get it with
your 50 million dollar capitalization?"

Hmm. Pass.

------
chadboyda
Wow. That story was... unbelievable.

~~~
gwenhwyfaer
It's a classic shaggy dog story, its veracity notwithstanding...

------
sethg
The secret to a good con is finding marks who _want to believe_.

------
alaskamiller
Gullibility and desperation are separate but closely related things.

